# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Huawei Module Version 2.01 - 9th May 2020

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  **  *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - HUAWEI MODULE Version : 2.01*   *Release Notes:*  *Added :*  Huawei Qualcomm :* @%1;*@%1;** Huawei Hisilicon Support**  *Kirin 620* *Kirin 650* *Kirin 655* *Kirin 658**Kirin 659* *Kirin 910* *Kirin 920* *Kirin 925* *Kirin 930**Kirin 935* *Kirin 950* *Kirin 955* *Kirin 960**Kirin 970*  *Functions Supported :*  *Read Device Information [Fastboot]**Unlock Bootloader Temp [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader- New Method [COM 1.0]**Reset FRP [ COM 1.0 | Fastboot]* *Flashers :*  *Upgrade Mode Flasher [ Added Multiple Files Flash Support ]* *COM 1.0 Borad Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Borad Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Update.app Direct Flashing**Extractor**Update.app Extraction to XML Firmware**Extract All or Extract Single file from Update.app*  **  **  **  **  *WARNING : IMEI           Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is    Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone    Back .* *             We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using  this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal   Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------

